# One last question



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Then I'll leave you alone cause I'm going on vacation for a couple weeks.

Can I use an AAV on a sewage ejector system?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Then I'll leave you alone cause I'm going on vacation for a couple weeks.
> 
> Can I use an AAV on a sewage ejector system?


Not under the code I use.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

You can use it to vent the drains going into the sewage sump, but you cannot use it to vent the sump. Code or not, it won't work. Have to have atmospheric vent on sump.
I tried an AAV one time on a laundry tub sump, & the pump would turn on & off, & not stop cycling, cuz of pressure from not letting air out. 
AAV= air admittance, not air emittance:laughing: Thats my .02


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Don is correct, use on the fixture drain but not on the system it's self.

Same here.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmm....... you sure? :whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

No you can not. Just to be sure are you talking about the in the cabinet type or the bury in the ground type? The under counter type, no.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Just for grins, let's say the bury in the ground type though I don't think it matters. Oh and I'm still talking IPC here though you UPC guys feel free to join in. Also I realize that you have all probably had about enough of my crap but hey, this is some fun stuff and believe me, well worth your time.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

we had a guy at work where the boss (owner) said to vent them, and I told him he has to vent them. Well the guy asked the inspector if he could use aav's. The inspector said yes. So he goes back and tells the boss the inspector said he can use aav's and he got yelled at for not listening. Then he said, yeah jason(me) said you cant use aavs either. It was kinda funny. But pull the model up on line that you're going to use a nd verify. I know the ones we use you cant.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Just for grins, let's say the bury in the ground type though I don't think it matters. Oh and I'm still talking IPC here though you UPC guys feel free to join in. Also I realize that you have all probably had about enough of my crap but hey, this is some fun stuff and believe me, well worth your time.


 
I dont think code has anything to do with it. I think it's one of the manufacture instructions will over ride the code deal.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

house plumber said:


> we had a guy at work where the boss (owner) said to vent them, and I told him he has to vent them. Well the guy asked the inspector if he could use aav's. The inspector said yes. So he goes back and tells the boss the inspector said he can use aav's and he got yelled at for not listening. Then he said, yeah jason(me) said you cant use aavs either. It was kinda funny. But pull the model up on line that you're going to use a nd verify. I know the ones we use you cant.


ya, that was me LOL


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> ya, that was me LOL


I wasnt going to mention your name.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, here's the deal. the code says you can do it if it's an engineered system. So, head on over to Studors web site and download the manual and guess what? You got it. They have an engineered drawing and approval so.... you can do it. Here's my problem though. If you look carefully at the drawing you will note that the AAV serves no purpose whatsoever. So how in hell did they ever get that one past the review board? ........ The Answer is........ Money, probably lot's of it.


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

Nope, nor can it be tied to another vent (AHJ).


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

this way doesnt work


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I install a hose bibb above the check valve so you can drain down the 10 feet of water still in the line.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sure...........................................as long as you use an atmospheric vent too :laughing:





nhmaster3015 said:


> Then I'll leave you alone cause I'm going on vacation for a couple weeks.
> 
> Can I use an AAV on a sewage ejector system?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually, it will. Just so long as the gravity line dumping into it is large enough to act as combination waste/vent.

You didn't say Illegal. You said "this way doesn't work".:jester:



GREENPLUM said:


> this way doesnt work


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Protech said:


> Actually, it will. Just so long as the gravity line dumping into it is large enough to act as combination waste/vent.
> 
> You didn't say Illegal. You said "this way doesn't work".:jester:


that particular photo will not work and is not legal.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here if you get an engineer to sign off on it........"anything" in theory is legal.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

How can you make that statement not seeing the gravity drain line. How do you know there isn't a re-vent or a VTR on the gravity side somewhere? Heck, if it was a 4" gravity drain with a really long run with a small fixture unit load (say 1, 0.5GPM lavatory) it would work with NO OPEN AIR VENT WHAT SO EVER up stream of the pumped waste.

I know, because I've seen it done. Go ahead and tell me why it won't work that way.



nhmaster3015 said:


> that particular photo will not work and is not legal.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Everytime I get a call for a stinking basement I find a sewerage ejection sump with a AAV on it.
Cut it out and run vent to atmosphere and the smell goes by-by


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Re-think that and get back to me.

As far as the legal thing goes, it's not an approved use of the AAV


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I've installed plenty of sewage grinder systems on existing homes and the container did not have a vent other than the vents connected upstream on the gravity side. The lid sealed up nice wit a foam rubber gasket.:thumbsup:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Is it ok if I put peanuts in my coke? 
Have a nice vacation nhmaster3015 
Just kidding. :laughing:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No need to re-think. I know exactly why it will work. Bet you can't tell me why it won't.



nhmaster3015 said:


> Re-think that and get back to me.
> 
> As far as the legal thing goes, it's not an approved use of the AAV


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Not in Indiana.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Atmosperic pressure?


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Yes the atmospheric thingy that be the answer

Arrived in Orlando this afternoon,, Holy Christ it's hot :thumbsup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Don't look in the cabinets under the lavatories. You'll prolly find a studor vent :laughing:.

Since your in town you should buy me a drink.



nhmaster3015 said:


> Yes the atmospheric thingy that be the answer
> 
> Arrived in Orlando this afternoon,, Holy Christ it's hot :thumbsup:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Yes the atmospheric thingy that be the answer
> 
> Arrived in Orlando this afternoon,, Holy Christ it's hot :thumbsup:


Now see why we like to run pex in the attic down south? You think its hot walking around......stick your head up in the attic while your here and have a look around:thumbsup: I bet I could get you to run some pex:laughing:

Yes its Hot and its hot even at night:yes:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Yes the atmospheric thingy that be the answer
> 
> Arrived in Orlando this afternoon,, Holy Christ it's hot :thumbsup:


You went to Orlando in August for a vacation?


----------

